

Are You Ready for the New Peer-to-Peer Economy? - Mistone
http://gigaom.com/2011/03/11/are-you-ready-for-the-new-peer-to-peer-economy/

======
bugsy
Hm, so with the example given, rather than pay cash to the elderly hobbyist
farmer at the farmer's market for his tomatoes and apples, we can cut in some
big financial conglomerate for a slice of the action. And this is being
promoted by said financiers as an improvement over cash.

~~~
ojbyrne
Am I too cynical thinking that the real key is that said financiers will be
able to get a slice of transactions made by hookers and dope dealers?

~~~
roedog
Ha! If 'Inside Job' and 'Client 9' are correct then said financiers are
spending a lot of their institution's money on said hookers and coke dealers.
Then expensing it as research.

